# Darkness around screen edge



## palopinto (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone know what could be causing a reddish darkness on the edge of my picture?

I have an Epson 3020.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Looks like LCD imager alignment is not correct. Epsons have had good on-board panel alignment adjustments for quitea while, but not sure if they were in the 3xxx projector series or not. These adjustments were in the 4020 and 6020. If you have an alignment adjustment feature, there will be options of adjusting the entire screen, or to adjust over 100 intersections in the grid pattern so you only adjust the intersections with obvious alignment problems. If the center looks good, just leave those alone, and align the pixels on the outer edges. So you may only adjust 30 or 40 intersection points in the grid pattern to fix all the alignment issues rather than having to adjust all 100+ of the adjustment point. The alignment feature has grids of red, green, and blue... perfect alignment is when you only see white lines on-screen with no colored edges. Note, too much adjustment of panel alignment can produce a good looking grid pattern, but bad-looking images. Fortunately, there is a Reset option so you can put everything back where it was before you started if your adjustments end up being worse rather than better.


----------



## palopinto (Jun 18, 2014)

Da Wiz said:


> Looks like LCD imager alignment is not correct. Epsons have had good on-board panel alignment adjustments for quitea while, but not sure if they were in the 3xxx projector series or not. These adjustments were in the 4020 and 6020. If you have an alignment adjustment feature, there will be options of adjusting the entire screen, or to adjust over 100 intersections in the grid pattern so you only adjust the intersections with obvious alignment problems. If the center looks good, just leave those alone, and align the pixels on the outer edges. So you may only adjust 30 or 40 intersection points in the grid pattern to fix all the alignment issues rather than having to adjust all 100+ of the adjustment point. The alignment feature has grids of red, green, and blue... perfect alignment is when you only see white lines on-screen with no colored edges. Note, too much adjustment of panel alignment can produce a good looking grid pattern, but bad-looking images. Fortunately, there is a Reset option so you can put everything back where it was before you started if your adjustments end up being worse rather than better.


Thanks for the response, I will look into it! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

